# Bringing Home a Miniature Poodle - buying all the essentials



## lauren9657 (Jul 26, 2021)

Hello!!

I am (hopefully) bringing home a miniature poodle puppy in early December from the amazing Julie of Caralot Poodles. We are so excited and starting to do research on everything we will need to set up a great environment for him/her, as this is our first miniature poodle.

The puppy will be approximately 10 weeks old when we take him/her home. We plan to crate train, and take him/her to obedience classes once old enough. Does anyone have any recommendations on must haves? We're looking into crates, water/food bowls, harness/leash, dog bed, toys, etc, and anything else you think is a good investment!!

Also, if anyone recommends something other than Puppy Culture training, would love to know that as well!

(so sorry if I am posting this in the wrong section, was not sure where to ask!)

Thank you so much!
Amanda


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

How incredibly exciting! Looking forward to pictures!!

If you haven't found it yet, here's a great thread about training, resources, socialization, etc. 









Pandemic Puppy Primer


The pandemic has created some unique challenges for families adding a new puppy or adult dog to their home. On the one hand, we finally have the time to devote to a four legged family member; on the other hand, surging demand has led to adoption and sales scams, and social distancing...




www.poodleforum.com


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

If you search "bringing home puppy soon" or "puppy checklist" on the forums, then you'll see gobs of info.

Also, check out Elroy's Humans thread on bringing him home, link below. He was one of the first spring puppies while we were all sitting in quarantine last winter with nothing to do. The community had about 3 months to chime in and I feel like we covered A-Z









Anxiously awaiting my Standard Poodle puppy!


Hi everyone! I took an early retirement package from Pratt and Whitney last July. So I'm 6 months into my new, non-working, life. I'm single and have always wanted a dog, but could never bring myself to get one because of being away from home 9+ hours a day. Well now that's not an issue anymore...




www.poodleforum.com


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Congratulations. 

I have 2 minipoos - an adult (silver you can see her sleeping on the couch) and 7.5 month old puppy (apricot sleeping in his crate). The photo below was taken when he was about 10 weeks old.

The link Basil's Dad gave you is for a spoo - most of the things are the same for a minipoo - but crate, pen and even the size of toys can be downsized for a minipoo.

Ask your breeder what size your puppy's neck is. I brought what I thought would be a small enough collar to pick up my puppy only to find it was way too large and the breeder gave me a collar she had. Minipoos are small so look for light weight leashes and collars - nylon is good to start. You can get a fancy leather collar when they are adults. If you want a harness, look for an H shaped one.

I found it helpful to have a crate inside of a pen - since I have a wood floor I went to Home Depot and bought a 6' x 8' vinyl remnant to protect my floor.

Ignore that black cat carrier on top of the crate - that was what I brought him home in and used until he was large enough to fit a Sleepypod Harness for travel in the car. The white are towels I used in the crate for softness. He never had accidents in his crate and wasn't the type of dog that would eat or damage his bedding so I replaced the towels with crate pads bought cheaply at Marshalls and TJMaxx - not all puppies are ready for crate pads or dog beds - some are too destructive that first year to have anything in their crate while other have accidents early on so you want something easy to wash and dry such as a towel or fleece fabric. If your dog is not chewing on fabrics and not rough on toys, then buy a pet bed in a few weeks.

Yes, there's lots of toys and part of a bully stick - puppies are land sharks and I always had something close by to stick in his mouth when he was mouthy. Now that he's older and not mouthy, most toys are removed and I leave a few out, then take them back and replace from my stash so I keep the toys fresh and fun.

As for crate size - both my minipoos are oversized. Minipoos can range from 10" to just under 15" at the withers. Mine both went over the 15" mark.

The crate in this pen measures 19" wide, 30" deep and 21" high. Poodles are tall - so their crates need to be higher than you might otherwise think given their weight. I'm actually debating whether I should be the next size up crate for when I crate my puppy when I leave the house. With a thick pad in this crate, my puppies head hits the top. There is plenty of room for him to lie down and move around while sleeping. This size crate definitely would fit a smaller minipoo and if I had a thinner pad would fit my oversized minipoos properly.

The key measurement is the height - don't get shorter unless you know definitely the breeder's puppies end up on the shortest side of minipoos. I have this crate Amazon.com : Dog Crate MidWest ICrate 30 Inch Double Door Folding Metal Dog Crate w/ Divider Panel, Floor Protecting Feet & Leak Proof Dog Tray 30L x 19W x 21H Inches, Medium Dog Breed, Black : Pet Kennels : Pet Supplies and I like the double doors - and it has a divider so you can make the crate smaller for when you first bring puppy home. 

I have this pen - Amazon.com : Amazon Basics Foldable Metal Pet Dog Exercise Fence Pen With Door Gate - 60 x 60 x 36 Inches, Black : Pet Supplies size medium, 36" tall with door. It's tall enough that my minipoo can't jump out and it's too hard for him to climb out.

Both my dogs love their original Kongs that I stuff with their food for an evening snack - for the puppy I bought
KONG - Puppy Toy Natural Teething Rubber in size small. This is the same size my adult minipoo uses too. 








Pet Supplies : Pet Chew Toys : KONG - Puppy Toy Natural Teething Rubber - Fun to Chew, Chase and Fetch - for Small Puppies - Blue : Amazon.com


Find KONG - Puppy Toy Natural Teething Rubber - Fun to Chew, Chase and Fetch - for Small Puppies - Blue and more at Amazon.com



www.amazon.com





My dogs both play with fairly small toys and those that are larger - I have a cute stuffed sloth toy that is the size of my dogs - and they love to drag it around, they can carry it onto a couch or bed. Don't buy a lot of toys - instead of a one or two of each kind - wait till you get your puppy home and see what they play with.

When I first brought my puppy home he was still walking through his food and water bowl - it took about a week for him to stop - that's what small puppies do - they don't understand the concept of keeping only your head down to eat or drink. I did buy a special bowl so my dog couldn't tip the water out, Used it for a week and he outgrew the need for it. I probably should have just waited and dealt with the spills until he matured a little.

Line up your vet as early as possible. With covid some vets are seeing less pets so they can space people out better. Some are not taking new patients right now and it often takes longer than normal to get an appointment. Ideally you want your puppy seen a day or two after you get home.

Ask around to see where people loved their puppy classes. Often the best classes are in dog sports clubs. People who compete need their puppies to be well trained and socialized. They are often cheaper too because they are non-profit. There are AKC and non AKC affiliated clubs - if they offer several dog sports classes check them out. Look for a place that offers several levels of obedience - puppy, level 1 and 2 - classes that lead up to preparing for and passing the AKC Canine Good Citizen test. Some will let you visit a class to watch. It's hard to get into classes where I live and there are specific sign up dates. The best classes fill up with in minutes of them becoming available to sign up on line. Check out ahead of time, figure where you want to go, know how to sign up and be prepared to log on and click to signup immediately.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

We got our puppy in December too. My one recommendation is to factor in the weather wherever you are. Will the puppy need a sweater? Do you have a raincoat and umbrella?


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I highly recommend footwear you can pull on without worrying about socks or laces. Carrying a dribbling puppy out into the snow in bare feet is not fun. My current go-to footwear is a pair of insulated half height wellies from LL Bean. They are as comfortable as slippers, even when I'm sockless, and also waterproof. Prior to getting these wellies I used a pair of UGGs (not perfect, as the leather isn't easily cleaned) in winter and a pair of Crocs in summer.


----------



## icedteana (Oct 25, 2020)

So exciting - congratulations! 

Everyone here has great suggestions, so I'll just add: make sure you take extra good care of yourselves in the days leading up as well! Stock up on coffee, get good sleep, maybe a pair or two of earplugs (jk). Puppy life is intense but amazing!

My one big suggestion in addition to all the above would be chews and puzzles. They'll buy you some well-earned quiet time, be a good source of entertainment and learning for pup. I love these ones, and frequently used them for a fun meal time or a frozen treat, and to reinforce alone time (or crate time):

• Lickimats (Dogs – LickiMat Australia)
• West Paw - the Toppl & Qwizl (Zogoflex)

Best of luck - hope we can see pics of the lil pup once they arrive!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Welcome! 

Offering my cross between a checklist and tips.

Crates, Carriers, Exercise Pens, Beds/Bedding, Travel 
Harnesses, Collars, Leashes 
Food, Water, Bowls 
Enzyme Cleaner, Pee pads, Poo bags, Paper Towels 
Toys 
Grooming 
Health, Vet, Vaccinations Vs Socialization, Insurance, Care Credit, Emergency funds 
Puppy proofing inside and out, including kitties 


This is really more your basic startup info. It's taken from other threads and posts that many active members of PF have contributed to. I hope more Pfer's will add to this, comment or correct any mistakes. 

Crates, Carriers, Exercise Pens, Beds/Bedding, Travel 

Crates 
Hard side plastic or wire is best for early days. If you choose wire, be sure there are no sharp bits, and be very sure that the door will stay fully latched with a bumptious puppy in it. It's not common but there have been some concerning reviews mentioning injuries. 
No collars in the crate for safety. 
Look for one with a divider in the size you expect them to grow into and use the divider to keep them comfortably cozy (stand up, turn around, sleep) til then. 
Use a blanket as a crate cover. 
Use a washable bath rug/towels or sherpa crate mat for bedding. 
Put something leak proof on the floor of the crate or under it. 
Depending on the layout of the house/apt, consider 2 crates, one for the sleeping space, one for the living space. 

If you can manage it, have the pup sleep in your bedroom. They just think they're on an adventure until bedtime, especially the first night, rolls around. Suddenly they realize that NOTHING is familiar, no scent, warmth or comfort of mom or siblings. They are Alone. 

Ask the breeder to do this or bring a towel or blanket to get mom and siblings scent on it, to comfort them. 
Keeping them in the same room allows you to hear if they are unwell or need to go out. 
Expect to have the young ones out several times during the night for a while. 
Set a periodic alarm to beat them to it. 

Don't count on a lot of sleep the first days or weeks. Taking a few days off from work or work from home, if you can, will really help set routines and gives some time to get to know each other. Find out if the breeder had them on a daily routine and try to follow that for a few days. 
They're facing so many instant and incomprehensible changes. Keep what you can the same for a while. 
Kidnapped From Planet Dog - Whole Dog Journal (whole-dog-journal.com) 

Ex Pen 
This expands their relaxation space but keeps them contained and out of mischief. 
Food and water bowls as well as pee pads can be in that space. 
Use a leak proof flooring here also. 
These can be plastic or wire or even pop up soft side. (Same caution on wire construction.) 

Beds and bedding 
This may depend on the pups age and what they're used to. A young pup probably doesn't need one just yet. An older pup or dog may already be using one. 

Carrier 
These are generally only good up to about 15lbs but have their place. 
A smaller crate with handles can double as a carrier. 

Travel 
Keeping your pup comfortable and safe in the car is important. 
Depending on size and age, you might use a carrier, a crate, or a harness with seat belts. 

Sleepypod brand is a highest safety rated product. Testing was done by the independent Center for Pet Safety, with some testing sponsored by Subaru. 
There are a number of threads covering other brand suggestions. You can use the Search function to find them. 

Harnesses, Collars and Leashes 
Harnesses are usually a better safety choice for smaller pups due to potential trachea injury from collars, but it may not be the best choice for a pup who wants to pull. 
Collars will carry tags and ID but don't have to be worn inside the home due to potential choking hazards. 

Food, Water, Bowls 
It's best to keep them on the same food as the breeder had for a while. They're already under stress from the abrupt change in their lives and this is one thing that doesn't usually need to change immediately. 
They may go off their feed as it is, so keep an eye on that. 
Toys are especially subject to hypoglycemia. This can very quickly become fatal. Look for the sticky on it. 
If/when you want to change foods, look for foods which follow the AAFCO guidelines and companies which have a veterinary nutritionist formulating the foods. 
Stainless steel or ceramic is best for their food and water bowls. 
You might consider filling a bottle with the water they've been drinking at the breeders and mix it with the water at their new home, to acclimate. 

Enzyme Cleaner, Pee pads, Poo bags, Paper Towels, Bitter Apple Spray 
Pretty much all self explanatory. 
Natures Miracle is usually recommended for enzyme cleaner. 
Bitter Apple Spray is to keep them from mouthing and biting on what you don't want them to. 

Toys 
Have a selection of several different types on hand. 
Check with your vet for safe chewing toys. They also work as trade to get your fingers back 
Puzzle toys are good, and Kongs to hide kibble and treats are helpful. 
Not exactly a toy, but something to consider is the Smart Pet Love Snuggle Puppy toy. This can help soothe a pup. 


https://www.amazon.com/SmartPetLove-.../dp/B000C9YHFS



Grooming 
I hope others will have brand specific suggestions for combs, brushes, shampoos… 
Generally, a puppy shampoo with or w/o conditioner added 
Greyhound comb 
Pin brush with rounded tips 
Soft Tipped Slicker brush 
Dryer 
Grooming table or designated area 
Nail trimmer or Dremel tool 

It is important to get them used to the grooming process asap. 
The longer you wait, the harder it is on the pup and whoever's doing the grooming. 
It does not hurt their coat to get a puppy trimmed 

Health, Vet, Vaccinations Vs Socialization, Insurance, Care Credit, Emergency funds 
Ask if any other dog on the premises has been ill in the last week or so. Choose a vet if you don't have one and know where the ER clinic is. 
Have the pup checked out by a vet within a day or two of homecoming whether the breeder requires it or not. 
Puppies can socialize with vaccinated adult dogs, and probably known puppies who aren't fully vaccinated yet. 
Best to stay away from paws on the ground at places a lot of dogs might be til yours is fully vaccinated. 
People are not usually any risk or at risk. 
Consider pet insurance, at least for the first year or two, or sign up for Care Credit if there is a health emergency. 
If you can, a healthy four figure separate savings account dedicated to emergencies can be a life saver, literally. 
Keep a first aid kit and learn some first aid procedures. 

Puppy proofing inside and out, including kitties, bunnies, older pets 
Check your fencing if there is any. You want to keep things out as well as puppy in. 
Check your plant life for possible toxic plants. 
Inside keep cords and cables covered or out of reach. 
Be sure that kitties or other free roaming animals in the home have a safe retreat from Puppy. 
Anything puppy level is at risk. 


Besides pet stores, there is Amazon, Chewy.com, and eBay and Etsy for supplies. Other brick and mortar stores if they're nearby are Tuesday Morning, Marshall's, HomeGoods, Sierra Trading Post and TJ Maxx. The last two are also online. 
(Apologies for the US centric shopping references, but they're what I know.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Congratulations! I brought Gracie home at 8 weeks and it was the end of a very cold January in upstate NY! I planned everything for this puppy years ahead of time but I will say the time of year could have been better, lol. But we made it work.

I don’t have much to add, you’ve gotten great suggestions, Definitely some cold weather wear. You’ll be doing this every hour or two in the beginning so get something easy to slip on.

I put the crate next to the bed at night and used an x pen during the day. I bought the soft interlocking pads at Home Depot, which I now reuse for various things. They’re not 100% waterproof because of the seams, but close enough. I put a plastic drop cloth underneath, but not sure it was necessary. As she got older I used baby gates to gradually give her access to the rest of the house as she matured.

Gracie was tiny, 3.1 lbs, but did wonderfully. Dry crate from the very first night and day housebreaking progressed well. I took the first week off to be with her and I am able to work from home at times. My husband is retired too, so he was home to share duties. If you can’t be home, I highly suggest a puppy visit from a local dog walker to break up the day and keep her on schedule.

And most importantly- enjoy that ball of fluff! Those months will go quick.

Here‘s a pic of Gracie’s expen with the soft pads, just another option. And one of her in her winter garb, even as a small pup, we braved the cold. I’m not a fan of piddle pads!


----------



## lauren9657 (Jul 26, 2021)

Skylar said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> I have 2 minipoos - an adult (silver you can see her sleeping on the couch) and 7.5 month old puppy (apricot sleeping in his crate). The photo below was taken when he was about 10 weeks old.
> 
> ...





Skylar said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> I have 2 minipoos - an adult (silver you can see her sleeping on the couch) and 7.5 month old puppy (apricot sleeping in his crate). The photo below was taken when he was about 10 weeks old.
> 
> ...


Wow


Skylar said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> I have 2 minipoos - an adult (silver you can see her sleeping on the couch) and 7.5 month old puppy (apricot sleeping in his crate). The photo below was taken when he was about 10 weeks old.
> 
> ...


wow!! I truly cannot thank you enough! What great advice for the puppy classes and buying a few of the items you recommended now.


----------



## lauren9657 (Jul 26, 2021)

Dianaleez said:


> We got our puppy in December too. My one recommendation is to factor in the weather wherever you are. Will the puppy need a sweater? Do you have a raincoat and umbrella?


Yes we live in Chicago so we will definitely need a coat/sweater and shoes too! Do you recommend any specific brands??


----------



## lauren9657 (Jul 26, 2021)

icedteana said:


> So exciting - congratulations!
> 
> Everyone here has great suggestions, so I'll just add: make sure you take extra good care of yourselves in the days leading up as well! Stock up on coffee, get good sleep, maybe a pair or two of earplugs (jk). Puppy life is intense but amazing!
> 
> ...


Great advice, will definitely be buying these!!


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

One thing I would add is a specific outdoor potty place. We used an ex pen to enclose a small area of our card, at the base of the stairs to the deck, for potty purposes. We would take Topper out there on a leash and coach him to "go potty" or sing the ridiculous song "It's puppy doody time" to the tune of the Howdy Doody theme song. We praised him lavishly when he potted. Only after that would we ever go out of the enclosure for back yard play time.

The Snuggle Puppy someone mentioned was a fabulous help at bedtime and nap time. Topper loved the heartbeat sound. We had to take it away when Topper started chewing up his toys. One of the favorite puzzle toys is the Bob-a-lot - Topper still loves it even though he's a year old. 

He came to us in October and the weather didn't get cold enough for him to wear a coat until late November. Thankfully our previous dog's winter clothes fit for a few months. I really like Canada Pooch clothing. While your puppy is growing, try looking on Facebook Marketplace of Next-door for used clothes. I found a woman in my neighborhood who was selling a lot of puppy clothes, but her puppy was quite a bit bigger than Topper so they didn't work for us.


----------



## Karen2sc (2 mo ago)

Rose n Poos said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Offering my cross between a checklist and tips.
> 
> ...


Awesome! Thanks so much.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Lots of good info here, but an old thread.  Closing now to avoid any confusion.


----------

